# Anyone used Vapead before?



## klipdrifter (12/7/19)

Hi there

I see some interesting mods on vapead.co.za but can't seem to find anything on this vendor?
Have anyone bought from them and are they legit?

Warm regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/7/19)

Yes I have used him before mid 2018. Nice guy who drove out to come meet me to deliver a mod I ordered because he had some issue with his courier, refund the courier fee and everything.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## klipdrifter (12/7/19)

Thanks @CaliGuy 
Your post is helpful as always

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faraaz (12/7/19)

I once purchased 3xRTAs and a mod from him in one order, no issues

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/7/19)

I'd never heard of them until I read this thread. They don't seem to advertise anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faraaz (13/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I'd never heard of them until I read this thread. They don't seem to advertise anywhere.



He advertises once in a while on some Facebook Groups

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (13/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I'd never heard of them until I read this thread. They don't seem to advertise anywhere.



Like a lot of online vape stores it’s a side show to their regular jobs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (13/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Like a lot of online vape stores it’s a side show to their regular jobs.



@CaliGuy that's true, but surely they still need to advertise somewhere, otherwise how would people know about them?
I belong to quite a few vaping groups on FB and I've never seen or heard of them.


----------



## Hooked (13/7/19)

Faraaz said:


> He advertises once in a while on some Facebook Groups



@Faraaz then it must be once in a very long while , because I've never seen their ads and I belong to quite a few vaping groups on FB


----------



## CaliGuy (13/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @CaliGuy that's true, but surely they still need to advertise somewhere, otherwise how would people know about them?
> I belong to quite a few vaping groups on FB and I've never seen or heard of them.



Advertising isn’t that important @Hooked, most Google to find what they are after. Going further into the search results around page 4 or 5 one starts to find all sort of vape stores that you’ve never heard of. Like the owner explained to me it is a very small business that services mostly friends and people in his area, he doesn’t want to compete with the bigger stores.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (13/7/19)

Thanks for the info gents. I believe it is legit since @CaliGuy is legit and he said he bought from them. I might just support this small vendor soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faraaz (13/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Faraaz then it must be once in a very long while , because I've never seen their ads and I belong to quite a few vaping groups on FB


It’s a good few months ago I purchased from him, that’s when he advertised last

And 2-3 days ago, I seen he advertised again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trevz88 (18/7/19)

His a good guy. I've been to his house, where he operates from. Small office with all of his products. Based in alberton and I was in the area needing some items.

I vouch for him. A very nice guy. Name is Fanie Kotze. His pricing is good in my opinion and offered to source any product I want that isn't on his website. At that time I was keen on the eleaf pico squeeze 2 which is hard to come across. 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

